# Help creating/finding screensavers for kindle2!!!



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi i know there are quite a few threads already started about the kindle2 screensavers and after much trial and error i finally have gotten the hang of switching the default screensavers to my own customs. Thank you for everyone that posted help for that part.

Here is my problem i have saved several of the screensavers you other users have posted and they work beautifully on my kindle and they fill the entire screen just like they should.

my problem lies when i try to use one of my own personal pictures or graphics/images i have found. I saw one users with a fab jessica rabbit screensaver that i LOVED!!! But when i try to add my own The images work and they will show up as a screen saver but they either show up as the size of a postage stamp and once i used a picture of my baby neice and it was only a little smaller than an index card and it does not fill the entire kindle screen like how you guys' screensavers do when i use your ones. 

I realize this is some kind of image sizing problem and im hoping to find help as to how to resize the pics to fit the kindle screen. Thanks in advance for any help i am a VERY NEWBIE kindle user so im a little slow as to figuring this stuff out and i appreciate any and all help i can get! thanks again


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

You'll need to use a graphics editing program like Photoshop, Paint Shop Pro, or even the free IrfanView. The images should be resized to be 600 pixels wide x 800 pixels high, Grayscale, and saved in a JPG or PNG format. I use Photoshop and Irfanview for mine and have had great success.


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

I posted a description of the steps I use going from an image I have to an image formatted for a Kindle screensaver in the Resizing for Screensaver Pics thread; rather than post it again, I'll just point to the post.

As for the source images I've been using, I've raided my image files for various things -- some images from DOAXBV, some astronomical images (Orion nebula, Horsehead nebula, Eta Carina nebula, some astronomical art, etc.), various anime and manga images (GitS, Appleseed, Dirty Pair, etc), some period woodcut images, some Escher prints, and various ukiyo-e prints -- I took the full set of Hokusai's Fugaku Sanjūrokkei ("Thirty-six Views of Mt. Fuji") from Wikipedia and converted them, although I left them in landscape mode to preserve as much of the image as possible, so they will display sideways on the Kindle screen. Now I need to go through all of the images I've formatted for the Kindle's display and decide what order I want to have them come up in, and which of the stock screensaver images I want to add to the loop.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I downloaded Acorn from the new MacHeist bundle, and needed a picture to test it out.... Here you go.... If you are using a Mac, check out the bundle.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

thank you so much this has helped me completely i understand what to do now thanks to all the help. I managed to create one so far and it fits onto the screen proportions correctly. with time and practice i will get the hang of it down perfect. Thanks again !


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

I took the images I'd gotten from the Wikipedia page for Hokusai's Thirty-Six Views of Mt. Fuji that I'd converted for use as Kindle 2 screensaver images and uploaded them to imageshack; the images can be found here if anyone wants to use them. Because all of the prints are landscape format, they're tipped 90° on the Kindle screen, but I thought that maintaining as much of the image as possible overrode cropping them to fit on a portrait-mode screen.


----------

